# What sort of beef cuts are you all eating???



## goodfella (Jan 26, 2015)

Idk about you guys but prices of beef have shot up since new years at my local grocery. It was something like 5.99-7.99 lb for boneless new york steaks and would usually pick up 5-6 for the week, but since the last 2 weeks, has jumped to 10.99 lb for the same cut. Interested in what you guys all shop for steak/beef wise, specially you recomp/competitors who weigh out there stuff, please post up what you guys are doing.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 26, 2015)

Beef cuts around here are at the very least 7.99 lb. That's for anything worth a damn anyway. Too much for me when chicken is only $2 per lb.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 26, 2015)

I go for 8oz of beef tenderloin,  its pricey. It used to be 899 a pound so it would only cost me $4.50 for a 8oz piece,  now its double that. I used to eat that almost every other day. Still do just not quite as much.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 26, 2015)

I stick to ground beef usually, because of the price. Then have some sirloin once a week or so.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 26, 2015)

It's not that expensive around here.  Have you tried ordering some from a place like Omaha beef or what not?  it gets sent to you frozen but it's very good quality and much less expensive.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 26, 2015)

I love a good filet for sure.  I'm gonna start buying mine from an Amish farm that has grass fed beef. Buying in bulk helps with the price but some usually goes to waste cuz it takes for ever to eat half a cow. lol.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 26, 2015)

Actually, cheaper cuts like round steak or sirloin are leaner than the more expensive ones.  The right marinade and tenderizer can make them down right tasty.  We have an awesome meat market here.  They cut the meat fresh daily, and it's more affordable than the grocery store.  Round steak goes for 3.99 at the meat market, and 6 or 7.99 at the local grocery store.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 26, 2015)

On my meal plan I eat sirloin twice a day and buy it from Costco for 5.99-6.99/lb. Not the cut you want to serve at a dinner party
but lean enough for my diet. Doesn't bind me up or give me cholesterol issues either guess I am lucky.

Preferred cut is NY strip or porterhouse when I'm not on a strict diet


----------



## stonetag (Jan 26, 2015)

If you guys eat a lot of beef, buy it in bulk when possible, and if you know the cuts to where you can cut from the side yourself and wrap, you save huge $$$!


----------



## amore169 (Jan 26, 2015)

I buy mine at Sam's it's like $3.00 a pound, they'll slice it for u also.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2015)

Filet and 97% ground


----------



## DF (Jan 26, 2015)

Filet mignon wrapped in bacon! Bitches!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jan 26, 2015)

Tomahawk Ribeye all the way!!!

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.607987771201291277&pid=15.1&w=167&h=124&p=0


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2015)

dsa8864667 said:


> Tomahawk Ribeye all the way!!!
> 
> https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.607987771201291277&pid=15.1&w=167&h=124&p=0


Had one of them at a steakhouse yaya suggested. 32oz wagyu  $89


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Had one of them at a steakhouse yaya suggested. 32oz wagyu  $89



I have had this steak you speak of. It ranks slightly below sex. A night of drunk sex after eating that steak is pretty much the pinnacle of life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have had this steak you speak of. It ranks slightly below sex. A night of drunk sex after eating that steak is pretty much the pinnacle of life.


Best part about it was my old man didn't think I could finish it. Bet me the bill.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best part about it was my old man didn't think I could finish it. Bet me the bill.



Bad move by him. I made that thing disappear in a New York minute.


----------



## mickems (Jan 26, 2015)

I go to several markets and pick up the old meat that is clearance priced. sometimes it's up to 1/2 off. i'll buy everything they have and put it in the freezer.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 26, 2015)

like top sirloin, not as good as ribeye but less fat for everyday eating. i buy it in bulk and the meat counter cuts it for me. 7 large steaks are about 70 bucks, i eat half a steak at a time, how much protein is that? i have not a clue, a little over a half pound of lean meat per serving


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2015)

Funny you ask GF! 

My post today, lol
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/16216-Back-Yard-Protein


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 27, 2015)

We have a cow butchered once in a while.  Not cheap bUT beats the hell out of the grocery store.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2015)

Lots of tube steak.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 27, 2015)

Just bought 88/12 ground beef from Costco today at 3.69lb. It was the lowest fat they had


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2015)

i eat bison


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 27, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> i eat bison



Shit is bombay bruh. I can get it for about $7-8 pnd out here from the local meat market. Stuff is super lean and tastes good. Wish it was cheaper


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2015)

Tri tip, carne Asada, sirloin, ground beef.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 27, 2015)

bubbagump said:


> We have a cow butchered once in a while.  Not cheap bUT beats the hell out of the grocery store.



^^This^^ is something I've been leaning toward and sounds like something nice to have in a freezer. If you guys know any links to any that are gtg post them up! Want to make sure I'm at least buying a decent part of a cow that's been taken care etc...

Everyone else, thank you all for the feedback and heads up (Bundy, forgot all about Bison! Thanks for reminder!). Gave me a few different ideas to think of.


----------



## mickems (Jan 27, 2015)

mickems said:


> I go to several markets and pick up the old meat that is clearance priced. sometimes it's up to 1/2 off. i'll buy everything they have and put it in the freezer.



oh yeah, tbone/ny strip, tenderloin, and brisket are my favorite cuts.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 27, 2015)

I stay away from the super lean ground meats.  Too many places use scraps for this.  If you get ground round or ground sirloin, it's very lean, but not supposed to be just a bunch of ground up scraps.  Better yet, get a nice sirloin or round  steak and ask the butcher to grind it up-most places do it for free.  Much less risk of contamination this way.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 27, 2015)

I love beef! The rising prices have been driving me nuts. I have started using a new method to make lean tougher cuts taste better and chew like filet. Better yet I can precook six or eight ahead of time and just rewarm and sear when I'm ready to eat. The New to me method Sous Vide.  This is the unit I got myself for Christmas. http://anovaculinary.com/pages/sous-vide-precision-cooking  Perfect medium rare every time!  I did a batch of Citrus beurre blanc Tilapia the other day that was outstanding too.


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2015)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I love beef! The rising prices have been driving me nuts. I have started using a new method to make lean tougher cuts taste better and chew like filet. Better yet I can precook six or eight ahead of time and just rewarm and sear when I'm ready to eat. The New to me method Sous Vide.  This is the unit I got myself for Christmas. http://anovaculinary.com/pages/sous-vide-precision-cooking  Perfect medium rare every time!  I did a batch of Citrus beurre blanc Tilapia the other day that was outstanding too.



Cap! You worry about cooking in plastic? I try to avoid it.

And by the way, no fish? Nothing running?


----------



## Driven1234 (Jan 28, 2015)

Grass fed ground beef is sold locally by me, its ****ing good they also sell fresh cut bacon


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 28, 2015)

snake said:


> Cap! You worry about cooking in plastic? I try to avoid it.
> 
> And by the way, no fish? Nothing running?


 

Compared to the weird solvents and impurities in UGL AAS plastic doesn't phase me. It is low temperature cooking any way. Like med rare steak, you set it for 138f and it holds that temp to a tenth of a degree.  You can cook it for 40 minutes and it is good to go but you can let it go for  four hours or longer and it never goes past med rare it just gets more tender and flavorful.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 28, 2015)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Compared to the weird solvents and impurities in UGL AAS plastic doesn't phase me. It is low temperature cooking any way. Like med rare steak, you set it for 138f and it holds that temp to a tenth of a degree.  You can cook it for 40 minutes and it is good to go but you can let it go for  four hours or longer and it never goes past med rare it just gets more tender and flavorful.



May have to invest in one of those bad boys! Thanks Cap!


----------



## goodfella (Jan 28, 2015)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I love beef! The rising prices have been driving me nuts. I have started using a new method to make lean tougher cuts taste better and chew like filet. Better yet I can precook six or eight ahead of time and just rewarm and sear when I'm ready to eat. The New to me method Sous Vide.  This is the unit I got myself for Christmas. http://anovaculinary.com/pages/sous-vide-precision-cooking  Perfect medium rare every time!  I did a batch of Citrus beurre blanc Tilapia the other day that was outstanding too.



Hey Cap, I notice some of those cooking times are like 2-10 hours =O 1 hour works good but any longer idk. Is that the needed time's or is that just the suggested for best cook/flavor experience? You say your's comes out nice med rear after a hour, then just reheat the others when needed? Really interested in something like this, so forgive all the questions. 

Thank you, 

-Goodfella


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 29, 2015)

It depends on the cut.  I did six NY Strips all at once. 45 mins at 130.  They will keep a few days in the fridge or freeze for up to a year.  But you could take sirloin or chuck and start it in the morning and when ever you get home it is done to perfection.  Forget about crock pot stringy shredded chicken Breast. Sous vide up 8 or 10 at once and the are tender and juicy.


----------

